# Bourne Hall IVF clinic



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone have treatment here that can let me know their experience? Especially any treatment with Dr. Nimish Shah?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you looked at The Fertility Friends site? You may be able to find some help on there. Also, this could be of interest to you https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/ivf-cost-options-051202017.html if you haven't seen it already. I can recommend an excellent OBGYN who, I know if you consulted her, would put you onto the right doctor. She doesn't recommend on the basis of receiving a fee, she only recommends those doctors she considers to be the right doctor for the right case, unlike many here who will earn money from it.


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG just seeing your response for some reason. Ugh. 

That link isn't working anymore, what was the news article?

We had a work up at Bourn Hall, but found out they aren't using the newer technology of embryoscope or IMSI, so if we do move forward it may be with Dr. Fakih.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kcgirl said:


> OMG just seeing your response for some reason. Ugh. That link isn't working anymore, what was the news article? We had a work up at Bourn Hall, but found out they aren't using the newer technology of embryoscope or IMSI, so if we do move forward it may be with Dr. Fakih. Thanks for your help!


Goodness that was so long ago, I have no idea now. Good luck.


----------

